

Being a good developer (Front-end developers) - hugohabel
http://developersbrain.com/being-a-good-developer/
What takes to be a good developer? What do you need to know/learn to be considered a good front-end developer?
======
smokinjoe
Best of luck to you. While not exactly on topic, one little thing I noticed
was that that it looks like there's some remainder help text from the template
you're using - check out the top right where it says "ADD A MENU IN APPERANCE,
MENUS."

Not a deal-breaker by any means but you may want to remove it.

~~~
hugohabel
Thank you, hadn't noticed that.

